# [URGENT] Surround Sound System



## gibliner (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi there,

I am considering to purchase a surround sound system for a room in my house, but I need help since I need a recommendation for a 5.1 speaker system with a minimum of 4 speakers with a subwoofer that can play music of my Amazon echo dot via the aux out port, I need these speakers to be wall mountable and cost under 120 pounds.

Thanks:blush:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved from Hardware to Home Theater forum.


----------

